

Introduction to Square - tvon
https://squareup.com/intro

======
mikepurvis
This is amazing, and has the potential to be majorly disruptive. It has that
golden thing that PayPal has—the ability to take payments from regular credit
cards, without the other person needing to be a user of the service. Thus, it
is immediately useful to merchants, and will spread from them to non-merchant
users.

------
dangrossman
I wonder how they're going to deal with people recording credit card numbers
off the website, e-mails or phone, then typing them into Square to charge the
customers as if they were handed the real card. That's not allowed by the card
brands, and it's Square that's at risk of being terminated if they let it
happen.

------
Feynman
Slick. Love it.

Though... call me paranoid, I wonder if anyones ever just taken off after
having the vendor give them the iphone for signing/receipt.

